# "Umbilical Cord" Winner



## Baron (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations to toddm, whose poem scored the most votes in this month's challenge.

Todd has nominated _DouglasMB to get the one month FoWF subscription._


----------



## candid petunia (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Todd!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 13, 2012)

A virtual bottle of the finest Russian wodka for Comrade Todd. Well done, my friend!


----------



## Bachelorette (May 13, 2012)

"This is Ground Control to Major Todd/You've really made the gra-a-a-ade..."

Lol, couldn't resist.


----------



## Gumby (May 13, 2012)

Congrats todd, well deserved.  

Good one Miss B.


----------



## vangoghsear (May 13, 2012)

Congrats Todd.  Well deserved win.:triumphant::champagne:


----------



## toddm (May 13, 2012)

thanks everyone, surprising win actually - lots of great entries

I learned a little history writing this one - glad it made the grade ; )

now for Lisa's virtual vodka!
---todd


----------



## lcg (May 14, 2012)

Congrats Todd!!


----------



## Boddaert (May 14, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 23, 2012)

Congratulations, Todd! A well-deserved win! :thumbl:


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 23, 2012)

Well done Toddm

Note to organisers - Why don't you put a link to the winning poem with the announcement?


----------

